# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Zonas de Inundabilidad Controlada

## Salut

Creo que esta noticia es muy interesante, por lo que respecta al control de avenidas con un impacto ambiental menor:




> *La Confederación Hidrográfica inicia las obras para crear la primera zona de inundabilidad controlada en el Eje del Ebro*
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro ha iniciado las obras de la primera zona de inundabilidad controlada en el Eje del Ebro. Ésta se sitúa aguas abajo del núcleo urbano de Novillas, aprovechando el meandro existente en su margen derecha y está diseñada para mejorar la protección en situación de avenida de los núcleos urbanos ribereños. A partir de mañana, los trabajos se centrarán en el tramo de la mota donde se colocará la compuerta de seguridad.
> 
> Las áreas controladas de inundabilidad son medidas consensuadas en el seno de la Comisión del Tramo Medio del Ebro donde han participado los Gobiernos Autonómicos de La Rioja, Navarra y Aragón, expertos y los alcaldes de las localidades afectadas. Su finalidad es crear un espacio que se inundará de forma controlada durante un episodio de avenida, reduciendo los caudales circulantes por el río y aumentando el resguardo de las motas hasta en avenidas de periodo de retorno de 10 años.
> 
> El área de Novillas tiene una extensión de 315 hectáreas para almacenar hasta un máximo de 3,3 hm³ durante un episodio de avenida. Esta semana se actuará en el cuerpo de la mota donde se instalará en breve, si la climatología acompaña, las dos compuertas de nivel constante que durante el episodio de avenida permitirán la circulación del agua desde el cauce del río a la zona a inundar. Estas compuertas se colocan en la mota defensiva ya existente y estarán resguardadas cada una de ellas por una compuerta de seguridad.
> 
> Además, la actuación incluye la instalación de cinco clapetas de drenaje repartidas por el área que, junto a las compuertas de nivel constante, colaboran al desagüe de la zona inundable una vez desciendan los caudales por el cauce. El Organismo de Cuenca efectuará también una actuación de mejora de la mota de protección que ya existía en la zona y procederá a nivelar con maquinaria el perímetro interior de esta futura área de inundabilidad.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2009/05/la-confedera...-eje-del-ebro/

----------


## Salut

Añado otras noticias más que he encontrado. A ver si pronto accedemos a más datos técnicos  :Smile: 




> *La CHE propone crear una veintena de zonas inundables para laminar las avenidas del Ebro* 
> 
> La CHE propone crear en todo el tramo medio del Ebro más de una veintena de áreas que puedan anegarse de forma controlada mediante una red de compuertas para laminar así las grandes avenidas en el eje de la cuenca. De momento, la Confederación ha obtenido el visto bueno para acondicionar cuatro de esas zonas inundables, todas ellas en las provincia de Zaragoza, pero sus técnicos ya están estudiando otra veintena de ubicaciones en Aragón, Navarra y La Rioja que en conjunto permitirían *absorber unos 40 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3)* .
> 
> Ese volumen de agua, equivalente a más de tres horas de una riada como la de febrero de 2003 -la que obligó a evacuar Pradilla-, permitiría reducir la altura de las grandes avenidas paliando el riesgo tanto para los cascos urbanos como para los campos de cultivo. El organismo de cuenca recuerda que un descenso de solo unos centímetros puede ser decisivo para que una mota se colapse o no, por lo que insiste en la necesidad de habilitar el mayor número de áreas inundables posible.
> 
> "Estas zonas *solo se pueden crear con el acuerdo de los ayuntamientos y de los agricultores* -destaca el jefe del área de Gestión Medioambiental de la CHE, Lorenzo Polanco-. Nuestros técnicos están estudiando la viabilidad técnica de cada emplazamiento, pero luego son los alcaldes y los propietarios de las tierras que se inundarán los que nos tienen que dar permiso".
> 
> Polanco recuerda que, además de rebajar la altura de las avenidas, la red de compuertas también reducirá los daños que sufren las infraestructuras agrícolas. "El agua entrará en los campos lentamente y saldrá en cuanto pase la riada, por lo que las afecciones en riegos, caminos y parcelas serán inferiores a las que se producen cuando una mota revienta", explica.
> ...


http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=16944






> * La CHE inicia otra zona de inundabilidad para mitigar riadas
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) inició ayer las obras de la que será la tercera zona de inundabilidad controlada en el eje del Ebro, en Pina.*
> 
> Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro-Esta se sitúa aguas arriba del núcleo urbano del municipio, aprovechando el meandro de su margen izquierda, y está diseñada para mejorar la protección ante una avenida. 
> 
> La creación de estas áreas es una medida consensuada en la Comisión del Tramo Medio del Ebro, donde han participado los gobiernos de La Rioja, Navarra y Aragón, expertos y los alcaldes de las localidades afectadas. Su finalidad es crear un espacio que se llenará de agua de forma controlada durante las riadas, reduciendo así los caudales. 
> 
> Junto con esta zona de inundabilidad se construirá otra en el mismo término municipal. Además, se está ejecutando una más en el término municipal de Pradilla, cuyas obras se iniciaron el pasado mes de octubre y ya está prácticamente concluida la situada en la localidad de Novillas. La previsión es que las obras sean ya efectivas en tres meses. 
> 
> ...


http://www.infoagua.net/noticias/47/...ar-riadas.aspx

^^ Tengo la sensación de que el tal Antonio Manero no se ha enterado bien de cuál es el sentido de las ZICs...

----------


## Salut

En el foro de Urbanity hay un mensaje que resume de forma sencilla la idea de las ZIC:

_Este tema está a caballo entre las infraestructuras, el medioambiente y la ordenación del territorio... finalmente lo he metido en urbanismo porque creo que es lo más similar a la ordenación del territorio.

Este plan de gestión de avenidas consiste en todo lo contrario de lo que se ha venido realizando históricamente. Tradicionalmente se pensaba que al río había que enclaustrarlo a toda costa y lo máximo posible a base de motas y escolleras combinadas con dragados... la realidad ha demostrado la inutilidad de estas medidas, su excesivo coste y su insostenibilidad... hoy por hoy, se busca simplemente darle al río la anchura que el río necesita y que de hecho va a terminar por obtener hagamos lo que hagamos. El Plan consiste en el alejamiento de motas del cauce o directamente en su total retirada, en la creación de cauces secundarios inundables y en la creación de pequeños embalses para seccionar las crestas de las riadas empleando terrenos agrícolas y motas con compuertas... está cesión o devolución al río se hace en zonas inundables carentes de nucleos urbanos, infraestructuras, etc y precisamente sirven para reforzar la protección de otras zonas inundables donde sí existen nucleos poblados, infraestructuras, etc._

Bueno, y más noticias:




> *Los seguros agrarios cubren ya los daños por anegación en los terrenos de las áreas de inundabilidad controlada de la Confederación del Ebro*
> 
> La Entidad Estatal de Seguros Agrarios (ENESA) ha confirmado que las líneas de seguro agrario con pólizas por riesgo de inundación ya incluyen por sí mismas la cobertura de los daños que se puedan provocar en los terrenos privados donde se ubican las áreas de inundabilidad controlada de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, infraestructuras destinadas a reducir el efecto de las avenidas en los cascos urbanos.
> 
> Así se lo ha transmitido al Organismo de Cuenca que realizó esta consulta para poder informar a los ayuntamientos del tramo medio del Ebro donde ya se han construido este tipo de áreas y también a los que se les ha presentado el proyecto de otras nuevas áreas. Los propietarios de los terrenos donde se definen las áreas, siempre que tengan suscritos estos seguros, están así cubiertos en caso de que estas tengan
> que entrar en funcionamiento para reducir la acción de la crecida en las localidades ribereñas.
> 
> Para ENESA, además de la necesidad de tener suscrita una póliza, existe otra condición necesaria para interpretar que se cubren los daños por la acción de las compuertas y es que la apertura sea ordenada por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro.
> 
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/07/los-seguros-...cion-del-ebro/

----------


## Jonasino

Reabro este hilo por la actualidad del mismo en relación con las recientes inundaciones del Ebro.
Bendita hemeroteca

----------


## NoRegistrado

Salut, la persona con más talento de éste foro.
Me gustaría haberle conocido.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Salut, la persona con más talento de éste foro.
> Me gustaría haberle conocido.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Comparto opinion

----------

